# What to do, exausted shark dies?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

In another thread we we're talking about reel sizes and getting sharks beach in a timely manner so they don't exuast themselves to death, in the unfortunate event that you get a big hammer, tiger, dusky, lemon, and other protected sharks in state waters that does die while trying to revive it what do you do? You can't exactly leave a 10-16 foot shark beached rotting but you can't harvest the shark and make the kill somewhat justified. 

I was going to try to make a poll but I guess you can't make one in the mobile version. 

Do you harvest the shark, take what meat you can, cut the jaws out, and hope you don't get stopped?
Leave it as is on the beach?
Call FWC and tell them to dispose of the shark, and possibly convince them into letting you have the jaws and meat?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Take a George Foreman grill. Cook it and eat it on the spot.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

No seasoning, or a splash on salt water for you! Lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Taking any part of a protected species of shark and having it in your possession would mean you harvested it and would leave you wide open for a citation and what ever fines/costs the court would determine. Unreasonable as it may seem leaving it on the beach is your only legal option, maybe notifying FWC in case they want to do something with the carcass. Your best bet would be to contact FWC and ask them specifically about that situation.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

16 foot shark. . . . . :whistling:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

some tournaments donate the meat to shelters...clearly a different scenario here of course.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

it clearly states in the shark regs if a protected species dies to return it back to the water...sooo im returning it back to the water as bad as a waste as i feel it would be. You cant leave that open for someone to claim it died


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I know and understand the regulations, I was just seeing what others would do. Returning the shark to the water would result in it washing up on shore in minutes. They remove whales, dolphin, swordfish, etc so I'm assuming they would want to remove a large shark. I guess I would try to contact FWC, never know they might let you keep the jaws after they arrive....a day later.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah I guess contacting FWC would be best chance of legally salvaging anything off the protected species...it would be a good question to ask a FWC officer. I had a buddy of mine on a state park deer hunt in GA kill a real nice 8pt but was suppose to kill a doe first, well he had shot a deer before the 8 thinking it was a doe and it ended up being a 2-3 in spike. So at the check in station he confessed of his error, well they confiscated both deer!! But the silver lining was they donated the meat to charity and told him that the rack and jawbone would be used in seminars mainly at elementary schools and field days for kids to put there hands on...so maybe the same could be done by FWC on a shark i guess


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

call FWC and they will probably get in touch with a research lab to come pick it up. if they dont, tie it to the yak and paddle it out and drop it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> 16 foot shark. . . . . :whistling:


they exsist. look up that 17ft hammer from the keys.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> they exsist. look up that 17ft hammer from the keys.


Of course they exist but what are the odds someone lands one while fishing from the beach ?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tigershark said:


> Of course they exist but what are the odds someone lands one while fishing from the beach ?


well we'll never know sitting behind computers now will we?

extraordinary things happen in our back yards all the time. i mean, Earnie Polk caught a 12ft+ tiger from shore here on the panhandle. his brother joey and his buddy landed several Makos of 9ft and one exceeding 10ft from shore here on the panhandle. I've personally seen a 12ft+ hammer just off the beach while yakking a bait out and a buddy watched one kill a dolphin just off the beach. there are monsters out there and they feed within a half mile of the shore line. They aren't open ocean predators. your going to find your 9 and 10ft bulls in the bays and passes and those huge hammers are looking for small sharks and rays right in the first gut.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I fixed my zodiac this week, took it on a test run in Blackwater today! It's going to be my new sharkin boat! I just need to get the Beachmaster wheels for the transom so I won't die dragging it across the beach.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

LowPro is right on the money. We fly the beachline quite a bit during the summer and we see a ton of sharks, the 4-6 footers are common but we see 2-3 8-10 footers on each patrol. Last year we saw a bull that would've been pushing 11 ft on the east side of the Ft. Pickens inlet. The only reason I know the size is we got down low over him, maybe 50 feet off the water and compared him to the kayaker that was on the other side of the bar from him. That shark was longer than the yak. Last week we saw three or four really nice hammerheads in the same area. I can only imagine what a fight you'd get from a Mako in that shallow water, they'd go airborne I would imagine.


----------

